# Any news on a EF 50mm - F/1.2 ll ?



## Leopard Lupus (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel as if this lens rumor has been discussed before, then quickly discarded... Is the idea of the EF 50mm F/1.2 being updated by Canon still a possibility?


----------



## ferdi (Sep 19, 2011)

It took them 17 years to update the EF 85mm f/1.2 L, so I am not expecting a mk II for the 50mm from 2006 anytime soon. Basically it already is an update for the f/1.0 L (shorter MFD, weather sealing, nearly half the weight, less than half the price).
The EF 50mm f/1.4 is getting dated too, I am considering replacing mine with either a Sigma f/1.4 or a Zeiss f/2.0 because I focus manually most of the time anyway.


----------



## ecka (Sep 19, 2011)

I think that Canon would make more money producing EF 50mm f/2L Macro IS USM


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 19, 2011)

ecka said:


> I think that Canon would make more money producing EF 50mm f/2L Macro IS USM



How about EF 50mm f/2[.8] H-IS USM Compact Macro mkII ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> Is the idea of the EF 50mm F/1.2 being updated by Canon still a possibility?



What's wrong with the current EF 50mm f/1.2L?


----------



## ecka (Sep 19, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Canon would make more money producing EF 50mm f/2L Macro IS USM
> ...


Actually, I would prefer a bigger and heavier f/2 over a compact f/2.8 lens and I think that Canon won't be making any new non-L EF primes anymore.

P.S.: Canon is using mkII tag only to differentiate the newer, improved version of lens from the original one. If your suggested lens will be born, it won't be a mkII, because there was no mkI before it. The old "EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro" has no IS (H-IS), so it's a different animal.


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 19, 2011)

ecka said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Then may it be EF 50mm f/2L H-IS USM Macro


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 19, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> I feel as if this lens rumor has been discussed before, then quickly discarded... Is the idea of the EF 50mm F/1.2 being updated by Canon still a possibility?



There haven't been any rumors about it here but a few months ago there was a CR2 on 1.4 II and 1.8 III rumors

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,989.0.html

Edit:

ups... just checked the "List of rumored lenses"-thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,15.0.html there is a CR1 rumor for a 50 1.2 II

http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/05/50l-85l-135l-to-get-upgraded-cr1/

but as always keep in mind that it's only a rumor if you need the lens/camera/what ever buy it now don't hesitate


----------

